# [H-PvE] Sen'jin - Easy Mode 2/6 SWP sucht!



## Easy Mode (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere Gilde Easy Mode auf dem PvE Realm Sen'jin sucht aktuell

- 2 Priester (1 Shadow, 1 Holy)
- 1 Magier
- 1 Hexer


zur Unterstüzung im Sunwell Plateau.


*Raidstand:*
- Mount Hyjal clear
- Black Temple clear
*- Sunwell Plateau 4/6*


*Unsere Raidtage sind:*
- Donnerstag (19-23 Uhr)
- Sonntag (18-23 Uhr)
- Montag (19-23 Uhr)
- Dienstag (19-23 Uhr)


Was fordern wir?

Sehr gutes Equip. Wir benötigen die Unterstützung für SWP, nicht für Hyjal oder Black Temple. Du solltest daher das bestmögliche Equp aus diesen Instanzen besitzen bzw. kurz davor sein. Ein Equipstand von SSC/TK ist für uns nicht ausreichend!

Zeit für 3-4 Raids in der Woche. Je mehr desto besser. Wir sehen uns weder als "Casual" noch als "Hardcore" an, haben jedoch unsere Ziele gesetzt und wollen diese erreichen.

Einen PC, mit dem du mehr als 5 Frames in Bomb-Situationen hast und eine stabile Internet-Verbindung. Disconnects während der Raids sind unerwünscht, wenn sie am laufenden Band auftreten. Der 24h-Disconnect sollte auch nicht in der Raidzeit liegen.

Du musst deinen Char möglichst perfekt beherrschen um uns eine sinnvolle Erweiterung zu sein. Theorycrafting macht dir Spass und gehört für dich bei der Equipauswahl dazu.

Du musst kritikfähig sein. Wenn du etwas falsch machst, wirst du darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Erst freundlich, bei einer Wiederholungstat etwas schroffer. Am besten du machst nichts falsch. 
Bist du nicht kritikfähig, bewirb dich nicht.

Optimale Raidvorbereitung und keine Scheu Pots, Flasks und Buff-Food zu benutzen. Zur Raidvorbereitung gehört auch die optimale Sockelung eurer EpixXx sowie Verzauberungen. Berufe sollten raiddienlich gewählt sein, d.h. nicht unbedingt Blümchenpflücker und Erzsammler. Diese Berufe gehören auf einen Twink, der Mainchar hat vielmehr Gewinn durch Verzauberer, Alchimist und Lederer.

Weitere Dinge, die wir in der Bewerbung sehen wollen:

Einen zusammen hängenden Text, in dem du alles, was dir an wichtigen Sachen einfällt, geordnet niederschreibst.

Dazu gehören...

... Alter.
... dein Armory-Link, der dein PvE-Equip zeigt.
... deine bisherige Raiderfahrung (unterteilt in Pre-BC und BC).
... eine Beschreibung deiner Skillung und deiner Equip-Wahl.
... deine Beweggründe dich bei uns zu bewerben und deine Ziele, die du bei uns verfolgen willst
... usw. usf.


Wir bieten dir im Gegenzug...

... Raidgilde in Sunwell
... ein angenehmes Raidklima.
... neuen Content.
... a whole bunch of fun.
... einen Raidspot bei uns.
... faire Itemverteilung ohne DKP


Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, besucht uns auf unserer Webseite unter http://easymode.de.vu bzw. http://easymode.planetblack.de. Dort könnt ihr auch eure Bewerbung verfassen und an uns weiterleiten sowie mehr Infos über die Gilde finden.


So long,
Nefertem


----------



## Swizzi (23. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (23. April 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swizzi (23. April 2008)

/pushundhochschieb


----------



## Easy Mode (24. April 2008)

/push4update

Suchen noch:

- 1 Magier
- 1 Priester (Shadow)
- 1 Jäger
- 1 Krieger (Def)


----------



## Easy Mode (25. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Swizzi (26. April 2008)

/pushundhochschieb


----------



## Easy Mode (28. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (29. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Swizzi (30. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Swizzi (3. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (7. Mai 2008)

/update der Klassen. Btw SWP 3/6, Felmyst down.


----------



## Easy Mode (8. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (9. Mai 2008)

und nochmal /push


----------



## Easy Mode (12. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (13. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (14. Mai 2008)

WTB Jäger & Shadowpriest!


----------



## Easy Mode (15. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (18. Mai 2008)

/push 4 Shadowpriest


----------



## Easy Mode (23. Mai 2008)

/push für Priester


----------



## Easy Mode (25. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (26. Mai 2008)

Twins down, SWP 4/6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push


----------



## Easy Mode (27. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Easy Mode (28. Mai 2008)

/push 4 M'uru


----------

